# Old/new grape crusher



## ThePlantGuy978 (Sep 22, 2012)

I just bought an "Oasis #18, Hocking Valley Mfg Co." grape crusher on eBay, couldn’t resist the price. It is made some time between 1900-1949, so they stated.
The wood is “NAILED” together. It shows signs of aging including surface cracks. The crushing mechanisium seams to be made out of aluminum. All parts move well.
I need advice from you experts out there in how to clean it up and make it usable for next year’s harvest. I’m not talking about show room quality, just clean, usable and possibly sealed.
I copied some pics from the seller’s ad:
I will be great full for any advice.

Hans


----------



## bob1 (Sep 22, 2012)

if you want give it a light sand and rub it with butcher block oil


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 22, 2012)

Just me but I would put some dirt in it and use it as a planter on the patio.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for your response, accept the one about converting it to a flower pot. The wood isn't pressure treated and would not last a season!!

Hans


----------



## Rocky (Sep 22, 2012)

PlantGuy, I think I had the same model and it worked great. Anyway, it was involved in the production of 1000's of gallons of wine. I would give the wooden chute a good scrub with hot water and OxyClean and a scrub brush. Let it air dry and spritz it with K-meta solution. As for the metal parts, wash them with hot water and OxyClean and oil them with a food grade oil, as Bob1 suggested. You might have to steel wool the metal parts first but you can tell that better than we can from the pictures. Keep in mind, in use, the wood only comes in contact with (usually) whole grapes and the metal parts of the rollers only touch the grapes. We used to store ours from year to year, wash it with detergent and water, rinse it well, air (sun) dry it and it was fine and we did not have either K-meta nor Oxyclean.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Rocky.

Hans


----------



## saramc (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks like a nice piece of useful antique machinery....good score!!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 24, 2012)

I would retain the hardware and replace all of the wood with clear oak. That wood on there looks doubtful. 

Finish with EZ DO (food safe polyurethane)


----------



## bob1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with John on that. If I where going to use it for crushing and not show. Oak or Maple hardwood wood make it look nice and make it pretty stout.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2012)

I was just kidding (kinda) and I thought since you were "the plant guy"........



ThePlantGuy978 said:


> Thanks for your response, accept the one about converting it to a flower pot. The wood isn't pressure treated and would not last a season!!
> 
> Hans


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 24, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I was just kidding (kinda) and I thought since you were "the plant guy"........



Oh yeah - sure you did Mike  Just joking.

I have an old crusher as well - works just fine for me. Cleaned it up use food grade lubs on the metal..


----------



## UBB (Sep 24, 2012)

I have an old crusher and press that according to 'legend' came over on the boat with an old Italian lady. I really haven't considered refurbishing them though as they look like it would take A LOT of work.


----------

